# Getting a new Gaming laptop



## Alientus

Hi all... I wanted to get me a new gaming laptop that would last me three to four years. I'm going to use it for college too, but size and weight doesn't really matter as long as it is a laptop. 

My Budget cannot surpass $3050 so but im looking for something as close to $3000 as possible. 

I looked up some Alienwares, as I hear they are good, but I want some proffesional imput before I actually buy it, or if yall could suggest a whole other laptop that would be better. 

This is what I customized from Alienware for $2999:
Its a *Alienware M17 (Not M17X)*
*Video/Graphics Card*: Dual 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3870 - CrossFireX™ Enabled
*Processor:* Intel® Core™2 Extreme X9100 3.06GHz (6MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB) 
*Design & Display:* Black Skullcap Design 
*Chassis:* 17-Inch WideUXGA 1920 x 1200 LCD (1200p) with Clearview Technology 
*Keyboard Options*: Illuminated Keyboard – Alienware Exclusive Design - Fusion Red 
*Operating System (Office software not included):* Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit Edition) with Service Pack 1 
*Notebook Tuners and Remotes*: Without Media Center Remote Control or TV Tuner 
*Memory:* 4GB« Dual Channel DDR3 SO-DIMM at 1066MHz – 2 x 2048MB

*System Drive:* Extreme Performance (RAID 0) - 500GB (250GB x 2) 7,200RPM (8MB Cache) w/ Free Fall Protection 
*Optical Drives :* 8x Dual Layer Burner (DVD±RW, CD-RW) 
*Wireless Network Card*: Internal Intel® Ultimate N 5300 a/b/g/Draft-N Mini-Card with MIMO Technology
The World's First 450 Mbps Wi-Fi Adapter
*Sound Card :* Internal High-Definition Audio with Surround Sound 


Please Help me out... I've got like 15 days to decide what I should get, cause I'm leaving in a month.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Alientus said:


> Hi all... I wanted to get me a new gaming laptop that would last me three to four years. I'm going to use it for college too, but size and weight doesn't really matter as long as it is a laptop.
> 
> My Budget cannot surpass $3050 so but im looking for something as close to $3000 as possible.
> 
> I looked up some Alienwares, as I hear they are good, but I want some proffesional imput before I actually buy it, or if yall could suggest a whole other laptop that would be better.



That's a good computer. Some people would call it overpriced, but you pay for the quality. It's like a gaming thinkpad.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> That's a good computer. Some people would call it overpriced, but you pay for the quality. It's like a gaming thinkpad.



For dual 3870's that actually is really overpriced... Some alternatives:

This is good:
http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=294

As is this, mobile 4870x2:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220527

These are good notebooks also:
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=171297


Also... why you customize the high priced option of Q9100 over Q9000? Its only a small clockspeed improvement and quite a bit more expensive...

IF you do go alienware, i would go for a M17x customized with Q9000, Dual GTX280M,1920*1200 display, 4gb dual channel ddr3 1333mhz, and 500gb 7200rpm hdd.


----------



## barney.stinson

Well you can go for this if you want a desktop replacement
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=129131&action=customize


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> For dual 3870's that actually is really overpriced... Some alternatives:
> 
> This is good:
> http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=294
> 
> As is this, mobile 4870x2:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220527
> 
> These are good notebooks also:
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=171297
> 
> 
> Also... why you customize the high priced option of Q9100 over Q9000? Its only a small clockspeed improvement and quite a bit more expensive...
> 
> IF you do go alienware, i would go for a M17x customized with Q9000, Dual GTX280M,1920*1200 display, 4gb dual channel ddr3 1333mhz, and 500gb 7200rpm hdd.



The M17x ships too late else i would have got it


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> For dual 3870's that actually is really overpriced... Some alternatives:
> 
> This is good:
> http://www.ibuypower.com/ibp/store/configurator.aspx?mid=294
> 
> As is this, mobile 4870x2:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220527
> 
> These are good notebooks also:
> http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=171297
> 
> 
> Also... why you customize the high priced option of Q9100 over Q9000? Its only a small clockspeed improvement and quite a bit more expensive...
> 
> IF you do go alienware, i would go for a M17x customized with Q9000, Dual GTX280M,1920*1200 display, 4gb dual channel ddr3 1333mhz, and 500gb 7200rpm hdd.



LOL? He didn't customize the Q9100, the X9100 3.06 GHZ DUAL CORE... Read before you post plox.. 

Also - FIRST LAPTOP = NO QUAD CORE SUPPORT, NO SLI/CROSSFIRE

Second link - Low Quad core model, the X9100 will preform better than an overclocked Q9000 in most cases. --ALSO, It has been confirmed that the M17 WILL support 4870's.

Third Link - 17" Notebook that supports only 1 graphics card? Wtf? Again, you failed at your attempted Alienware bash.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> LOL? He didn't customize the Q9100, the X9100 3.06 GHZ DUAL CORE... Read before you post plox..
> 
> Also - FIRST LAPTOP = NO QUAD CORE SUPPORT, NO SLI/CROSSFIRE
> 
> Second link - Low Quad core model, the X9100 will preform better than an overclocked Q9000 in most cases. --ALSO, It has been confirmed that the M17 WILL support 4870's.
> 
> Third Link - 17" Notebook that supports only 1 graphics card? Wtf? Again, you failed at your attempted Alienware bash.




First- misread it, still the "extreme" cpu's are a waste of money imo

Lets see here, since when did dual 3870's beat a gtx 280M?

Second- Quad is the future, when games fully utilize quads it will provide much more advantage than an X9100

Third- Again... One GPU is really all you need, single GTX280M would be better than dual 3870's...


Overall... id go with the asus i linked you to, best price->performance, mobile 4870x2 is the best gpu out there next to the GTX280M in sli.


----------



## barney.stinson

Go for sager notebooks or ibuypwer
nice price and good config


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> First- misread it, still the "extreme" cpu's are a waste of money imo
> 
> Lets see here, since when did dual 3870's beat a gtx 280M?
> 
> Second- Quad is the future, when games fully utilize quads it will provide much more advantage than an X9100
> 
> Third- Again... One GPU is really all you need, single GTX280M would be better than dual 3870's...



M17 confirmed support for Dual 4870's. Even in your "future" when quads support for most games is better, what about the chipset, motherboard, and other aspects of the computer that will be outdated? I don't think you misread it, I think you're trying to be a jerk to new people here. A 2.0ghz quad better than a dual core@3.06GHZ? LOL?

You can get an M17X with dual 280's for $2400, what's all that crap about a Sager with just 1?


----------



## barney.stinson

Ok go for this
http://www.sagernotebook.com/product_customed.php?pid=171297&action=customize

Choose core i7 920
go for 6gb RAM
and hard drive -your choice you will have a better PC in 2700 bucks


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> M17 confirmed support for Dual 4870's. Even in your "future" when quads support for most games is better, what about the chipset, motherboard, and other aspects of the computer that will be outdated? I don't think you misread it, I think you're trying to be a jerk to new people here. A 2.0ghz quad better than a dual core@3.06GHZ? LOL?
> 
> You can get an M17X with dual 280's for $2400, what's all that crap about a Sager with just 1?



The OP even stated they cant get an M17X due to ship date, and incase you didnt know it, dual core at 3Ghz, 50% more clockspeed, 50% less cores than a 2Ghz quadcore. Learn about computers before posting... Plus where is the core i7 alienware... exactly. How does the chipset have anything to do with it, you can barely upgrade laptops to begin with... The OP is planning on buying the notebook soon as they need it before they leave. And since your sitting here with 20+ firefox tabs open and accidentally misread something, im trying to be a jerk? I try to help people on this forum, the last few weeks of your posts all ive seen is alot of alienware fanboyism.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> The OP even stated they cant get an M17X/M17 due to ship date, and incase you didnt know it, dual core at 3Ghz, 50% more clockspeed, 50% less cores than a 2Ghz quadcore. Learn about computers before posting... Plus where is the core i7 alienware... exactly. How does the chipset have anything to do with it, you can barely upgrade laptops to begin with... The OP is planning on buying the notebook soon as they need it before they leave. And since your sitting here with 20+ firefox tabs open and accidentally misread something, im trying to be a jerk? I try to help people on this forum, the last few weeks of your posts all ive seen is alot of alienware fanboyism.



LOL. A 2.53GHZ Quad core in the M17x which supports bios overclocking can reach 2.8GHZ I think on there.. Better than a 2.66 Ghz I7.. @Bareley upgrade laptops? You can upgrade the CPU, the graphics card, the hard drive, the ram, the display, the optical drive on the M17/M17x. Only think I don't think you can is the mobo. @BTW, I don't use firefox, I use netscape. Learn about computers before you post plox.

@ship dates on the M17X are about a month and three days from when you order them, a few more days than the M17.. Big deal..

AND Who cares if a quad core has 50 percent more cores? Do they get utilized all evenly? Do most applications made today run for quad core optimized systems? Maybe a few games, but no.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> LOL. A 2.53GHZ Quad core in the M17x which supports bios overclocking can reach 2.8GHZ I think on there.. Better than a 2.66 Ghz I7.. @Bareley upgrade laptops? You can upgrade the CPU, the graphics card, the hard drive, the ram, the display, the optical drive on the M17/M17x. Only think I don't think you can is the mobo. @BTW, I don't use firefox, I use netscape. Learn about computers before you post plox.
> 
> @ship dates on the M17X are about a month and three days from when you order them, a few more days than the M17.. Big deal..



Read what the OP said, they said they arent getting one because of the ship date. And do you know ANYTHING about cpu's? The core i7 kicks the core 2 quads ass, 8 threads, 4 cores... And your not getting what im saying, for one, the core 2 series is end of life to begin with, what are you planning on upgrading a laptop to, a slighly higher clocked core 2 quad? Plus those mobile gpu upgrades arent even worth the money most of the time, way overpriced... Ive been around computers almost all my life, i build computers monthly at least for friends/family, i know plenty about computers. And i never said you used firefox, i said are you me,as i have nearly 20 tabs open in firefox and it can get misread pretty easily... This thread went from a question by the OP to you trying to start a flame war. Im sure you render video and do work in photoshop, as they utilize quad cores...


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Read what the OP said, they said they arent getting one because of the ship date. And do you know ANYTHING about cpu's? The core i7 kicks the core 2 quads ass, 8 threads, 4 cores... And your not getting what im saying, for one, the core 2 series is end of life to begin with, what are you planning on upgrading a laptop to, a slighly higher clocked core 2 quad? Plus those mobile gpu upgrades arent even worth the money most of the time, way overpriced... Ive been around computers almost all my life, i build computers monthly at least for friends/family, i know plenty about computers. And i never said you used firefox, i said are you me,as i have nearly 20 tabs open in firefox and it can get misread pretty easily... This thread went from a question by the OP to you trying to start a flame war.



1. The M17x ships in about a month.
2. Then why are you suggesting getting a laptop with a better gpu?
3. You're now saying you DIDNT say I was using firefox? " And since your sitting here with 20+ firefox tabs open and accidentally misread something, im trying to be a jerk?" Read that, quoted from your post.
4. A laptop with dual GPU support and a high performance quad will pwn an i7 with a single gtx280.. 2x 4870's > 1x 280m GTX--Read some benchmarks plox.

Do you want some brownie points for building computers? You're the only one that's ever built a computer? Good for you.


----------



## barney.stinson

bomberboysk said:


> Read what the OP said, they said they arent getting one because of the ship date. And do you know ANYTHING about cpu's? The core i7 kicks the core 2 quads ass, 8 threads, 4 cores... And your not getting what im saying, for one, the core 2 series is end of life to begin with, what are you planning on upgrading a laptop to, a slighly higher clocked core 2 quad? Plus those mobile gpu upgrades arent even worth the money most of the time, way overpriced... Ive been around computers almost all my life, i build computers monthly at least for friends/family, i know plenty about computers. And i never said you used firefox, i said are you me,as i have nearly 20 tabs open in firefox and it can get misread pretty easily... This thread went from a question by the OP to you trying to start a flame war. Im sure you render video and do work in photoshop, as they utilize quad cores...



Well i7 sure kicks core 2 quad's ass
and gtx 280 does that for crossfire 3870 and so does 6 gigs of ddr3 ram

+1 for everything you said(only the parts i understood)

and double GPUs will generate more of heat so its always preferable to have a single GPU in case of notebooks


----------



## Sir Travis D

barney.stinson said:


> Well i7 sure kicks core 2 quad's ass
> and gtx 280 does that for crossfire 3870 and so does 6 gigs of ddr3 ram
> 
> +1 for everything you said(only the parts i understood)
> 
> and double GPUs will generate more of heat so its always preferable to have a single GPU in case of notebooks



1. The OP should consider the M17X because it would ship to him before his month..
2. M17X supports a single 260m gtx or sli 260's or sli 280's..
3. An quad @ 2.8ghz + 2x280m GTX's > 2.66ghz i7 with a single 280..
4. M17 supports dual 4870's, which also stomp on the single 280..
5. M17X supports sli, and has a built in 9400m for notebook use.. THAT = Single GPU+SLI
6. M17 is made of rubberized material, and the M17X is made of anondized aluminum, both good for college use in backpacks, or from being scuffed against things.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> 1. The M17x ships in about a month.
> 2. Then why are you suggesting getting a laptop with a better gpu?
> *3. You're now saying you DIDNT say I was using firefox? " And since your sitting here with 20+ firefox tabs open and accidentally misread something, im trying to be a jerk?" Read that, quoted from your post*.
> 4. A laptop with dual GPU support and a high performance quad will pwn an i7 with a single gtx280.. 2x 4870's > 1x 280m GTX--Read some benchmarks plox.



Wow, for you being the same age as me i would assume you understand english... Lets break this apart shall we?

And since your sitting here - Im asking if you are also sitting with 20 tabs open
with 20+ firefox tabs open and accidentally misread something, im trying to be a jerk? - I am asking if you have 20 tabs open, and if you would also misread something if you were highly multitasking between fixing two of your websites, fixing some router settings, and reading some articles in my other tabs.



plus, THE M17 STILL DOESNT HAVE DUAL 4870'S! The op is buying now, not paying $250 for the gpu's now, then in a month spending another $600-700 for a gpu upgrade.


----------



## barney.stinson

Sir Travis D said:


> 1. The OP should consider the M17X because it would ship to him before his month..
> 2. M17X supports a single 260m gtx or sli 260's or sli 280's..
> 3. An quad @ 2.8ghz + 2x280m GTX's > 2.66ghz i7 with a single 280..
> 4. M17 supports dual 4870's, which also stomp on the single 280..
> 5. M17X supports sli, and has a built in 9400m for notebook use.. THAT = Single GPU+SLI



quad @ 2.8GHz < 2.66 Core i7


----------



## Sir Travis D

barney.stinson said:


> quad @ 2.8GHz < 2.66 Core i7



i7 = Quad core
Quad Core = Quad Core

Quad Core 2.8 > Quad Core 2.66




bomberboysk said:


> plus, THE M17 STILL DOESNT HAVE DUAL 4870'S! The op is buying now, not paying $250 for the gpu's now, then in a month spending another $600-700 for a gpu upgrade.



Yeah, and do either of the Sagers support dual graphics cards? And does the Asus come with a good CPU? No.


----------



## barney.stinson

i7 has 8 threads and more advanced architecture than core 2 quad
core 2 quad has 4 threads so its not the same quad core

why dont you checkout the benchmarks
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/3DMark-Vantage-Score,815.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/3DMark-Vantage-CPU,817.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Crysis-1680x1050,818.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/PCMark-Vantage-Gaming-Suite,814.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/PCMark-Vantage-Memory-Suite,813.html


----------



## Sir Travis D

You could easily OC the QX9300 to 3ghz, I don't even think 2.8 is the limit for bios. 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
BENCHMARKS^^

3.0GHZ Quad > 2.66GHZ i7
proof for those who do not believe

NOT going to argue with people who do not believe benchmark proof. They are just too ignorant to have a competent conversation with.


----------



## barney.stinson

why dont you check all the benchmark links i gave and nobody will overclock a cpu in a laptop obviosluy already it will be extremely heated up so you cant overclock on a laptop without a good liquid notebook cooler then also you wont get much joy


----------



## bomberboysk

Look at the corei7 920 over even the best core 2 quad DESKTOP cpu's...(as the sager uses a desktop core i7 cpu)

Core 2  Quad extreme @ 3Ghz:
Cinebench Multithread Render:10990
Cinebench Singlethread Render:3095
3dMark06 CPU:4467

Core i7 920:
Cinebench Multithread Render:16180 <----nearly 50% higher than the core 2 quad
Cinebench Singlethread Render:3970 <---higher than 3095
3dMark06 CPU:4950<-------Just under 500 points higher than core 2 quad



barney.stinson said:


> why dont you check all the benchmark links i gave and nobody will overclock a cpu in a laptop obviosluy already it will be extremely heated up so you cant overclock on a laptop without a good liquid notebook cooler then also you wont get much joy




Actually you can overclock a laptop, some laptops have decent cooling system...


----------



## barney.stinson

but not much and with 2 gtx 280 imagine the heat 
and if you can overclock core 2 quad the you can overclock core i7 too so no comparison b/w these two right:good:


----------



## Sir Travis D

barney.stinson said:


> why dont you check all the benchmark links i gave and nobody will overclock a cpu in a laptop obviosluy already it will be extremely heated up so you cant overclock on a laptop without a good liquid notebook cooler then also you wont get much joy



The M17 has dual copper heatpipe solutions, the M17X has a completely screw free bottom, completely fans.


----------



## bomberboysk

barney.stinson said:


> but not much and with 2 gtx 280 imagine the heat
> and if you can overclock core 2 quad the you can overclock core i7 too so no comparison b/w these two right:good:



Hmm... not sure if you can overclock sager notebooks, i think you can though. The laptops arent really laptops as more notebooks, you would want these on a hard surface as they wouldnt get enough air circulation if it was sitting on your lap, plus imagine the heat... and @ sir travis, im not saying that the M17X is a bad notebook, its somewhat overpriced but a decent notebook. The OP apparently is leaving though, and from the ship dates that alienware gave him he wouldnt get it in time.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Hmm... not sure if you can overclock sager notebooks, i think you can though. The laptops arent really laptops as more notebooks, you would want these on a hard surface as they wouldnt get enough air circulation if it was sitting on your lap, plus imagine the heat...



You don't really have to worry about that with the M17X, there is no need for a notebook cooler. The fans actually push the air back and down, not just out. Also, if you want to take it someplace to type a document or something non intensive, just turn the 9400 gpu on and you're good to go for hours.

@ The ship dates on the M17x I configured would have gotten it to me before a month from now, so I don't know why they're not right for him, but IMO a few days between getting a bad notebook/outdated is something you should not risk for a laptop you need for 3-4 years.

@actually, alienware didn't give him the ship dates, dell did. The only way to configure an m17x is through dell.


----------



## barney.stinson

Anyways core i7 is way better and since its overclockable on notebook so it would be way better than core 2 quad


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> You don't really have to worry about that with the M17X, there is no need for a notebook cooler. The fans actually push the air back and down, not just out. Also, if you want to take it someplace to type a document or something non intensive, just turn the 9400 gpu on and you're good to go for hours.



Not understanding that, as in the fans move the air in like a U shape? Thats actually a pretty good idea.. Again as i said before, the alienware notebooks actually are good notebooks, i wont disagree there. But i do feel they are a little overpriced...


----------



## barney.stinson

........and sager has core i7 for much cheaper price


----------



## Sir Travis D

barney.stinson said:


> Anyways core i7 is way better and since its overclockable on notebook so it would be way better than core 2 quad



You go on and on about an i7 being good for notebook use, and saying it's good that you can o/c it, but say that overclocking is bad because it's bad for heat at the same time? You can oc on both notebooks probably, but the alienware is the only one that has a built in secondary graphics card for actual laptop use. @with sli, you can always disable one (3870) for use too. Does the Sager support Bios overclocking, or do you need to void the warrenty by unlocking it? The AW supports it, it does not void your warrenty (M17x)

Also, the M17X has a wider array of ports.


FireWire IEEE 1394a (4-pin) port
4 Hi-speed USB 2.0 ports
1 eSATA/USB 2.0 Combo (2-in-1 port) with PowerShare
DisplayPort, HDMI, VGA -Video Output
8-in-1 Media Card Reader
ExpressCard Slot
Front Speakers Audio Out Connector / Headphone Jack
Center Speaker and Subwoofer Audio Out Connector / Headphone Jack Rear Surround Audio Out Connector
Audio In / Microphone Jack
Two Built-In Front Speakers


----------



## bomberboysk

barney.stinson said:


> ........and sager has core i7 for much cheaper price



Actually similar price... As said before though, the i7 is an excellent cpu, but for gaming you also need gpu. The sager is a great alternative to a somewhat overpriced alienware though. Its kinda the debate between Best cpu and good graphics, or good cpu and the best graphics. At at sir travis, the asus with the 4870x2 also has switchable graphics i think... Sagers dont need to be bios modded to overclock afaik.


----------



## barney.stinson

ok you win you want the OP to get a PC which he cant get good luck man


----------



## Sir Travis D

barney.stinson said:


> ok you win you want the OP to get a PC which he cant get good luck man



If he truly needs it in a month, he can get it.

If you could either get a laptop that has 2 graphics cards, or 1 graphics card of the same kind, which would you get? A 4 year commitment should not be held off by a few days. And he could just have it mailed to his new location easily. It might even come before he leaves, but all of these deadlines people talk about just make them worseoff imo.

M17x=15k 3dmark
Sager=~13k 3dmark (06) with a single 280m GTX
3-5 days vs 48 months with a laptop..


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> If he truly needs it in a month, he can get it.
> 
> If you could either get a laptop that has 2 graphics cards, or 1 graphics card of the same kind, which would you get? A 4 year commitment should not be held off by a few days. And he could just have it mailed to his new location easily. It might even come before he leaves, but all of these deadlines people talk about just make them worseoff imo.
> 
> M17x=15k 3dmark
> Sager=~13k 3dmark (06) with a single 280m GTX
> 3-5 days vs 48 months with a laptop..



http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-W90-Packs-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4870-X2-101550.shtml

The asus is a viable alternative imo, good specs, plus can overclock the cpu(that is impressive.... almost 4ghz... Prolly unstable as hell thoughXD):
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=218157


----------



## Sir Travis D

Aren't those a whopping 18.4inches though?


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Aren't those a whopping 18.4inches though?



Whats another 1.4 inches once you hit 17" it doesnt really matter(unproud owner of a way to heavy 17" HP zd8000... it must weigh at least 12 lbs, and the bottom plastic even when elevated on a desk is nearly 65c according to my IR thermometer. Plus, with it only being $2250, plenty of extra $ for games and a gaming mouse Plus asus includes a 2 year warranty stock, along with a one year accidental damage protection warranty for free if you register the notebook within 30(maybe 90) days. Plus gotta love a free backpack and wireless mouse...


----------



## Sir Travis D

That's like saying why not get a 25" notebook? 17" is considered to be a large desktop, and if you're in college, having an extra few pounds (not to mention most cases only support 17" notebooks), is a lot. And the M17 starts at around $1300, M17X @ $1799. Also, Alienware and Dell offer college discounts (7 percent if I'm not mistaken).
http://www.delluniversity.com/index.aspx


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> That's like saying why not get a 25" notebook? 17" is considered to be a large desktop, and if you're in college, having an extra few pounds (not to mention most cases only support 17" notebooks), is a lot. And the M17 starts at around $1300, M17X @ $1799. Also, Alienware and Dell offer college discounts (7 percent if I'm not mistaken).
> http://www.delluniversity.com/index.aspx



I think you mean 17" is considered to be a large desktop REPLACEMENT But its up to the OP whether they would want an 18.4" notebook, to save $800 and get better gpu performance than the alienware.(FYI, you realize the GTX280M is G92B, just a 9800M GTX shrunk to 55nm?)

Just take a minute to read the specs:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220527

Weight  	11.46 lbs.

For the M17X:
Weight: Starting at 5.3kg* (11.68 pounds)

So actually... a 18.4" asus is lighter than a 17" alienware


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> I think you mean 17" is considered to be a large desktop REPLACEMENT But its up to the OP whether they would want an 18.4" notebook, to save $800 and get better gpu performance than the alienware.(FYI, you realize the GTX280M is G92B, just a 9800M GTX shrunk to 55nm?)



Lol? The 260 is equlivant to the 9800M GTX...
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
Read plox.

Yeah small 320gb hdd, and a crap quad core..


----------



## bomberboysk

The NVidia GeForce GTX 280M is the high-end graphic card of the 200M series and based on the G92b core (Desktop GeForce 9800 GTX+). Therefore it can't be compared with the Desktop 280M. The chip is produced in 55nm (9800M GTX yet in 65nm). Its 128 pipelines are all enabled (for the 9800M GTX only 112).  

Quoted from that site

The Q9000 is a good mobile gpu and can be overclocked... and with the price savings you could put one of these in there and still be cheaper:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148374

Or you could use it towards say, a 1TB external esata hdd....


----------



## Sir Travis D

DUDE - It's based on the DESKTOP 9800GTX, not the LAPTOP version.. The LAPTOP 260M GTX = LAPTOP 9800M GTX, LAPTOP 280M GTX = DESKTOP 9800 GTX.

It's a fact that the 280M GTX is better than the 4870 LAPTOP VERSIONS
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
Benchmarks don't lie.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> DUDE - It's based on the DESKTOP 9800GTX, not the LAPTOP version.. The LAPTOP 260M GTX = LAPTOP 9800M GTX, LAPTOP 280M GTX = DESKTOP 280M GTX.



LOL No, the laptop GTX280M is a 9800gtx+ Desktop gpu essentially... the gtx 280 desktop is totally different. And your not understanding here, for the OP i think that a small performance enhancement is not worth $800 that could be spent towards games, external hdd, gaming mouse, etc..


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> LOL No, the laptop GTX280M is a 9800gtx+ Desktop gpu essentially... the gtx 280 desktop is totally different.



LOL? Read my post.. You fake a quote to piss me off? It doesn't work..

See, I can do it too.



bomberboysk said:


> I love Travis <3


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> LOL? Read my post.. You fake a quote to piss me off? It doesn't work..



I didnt fake a quote, you edited your post, care to ask a mod?


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> I didnt fake a quote, you edited your post, care to ask a mod?



You can if you want to


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> You can if you want to



Lets restart the convo. If you had the budget of the OP, would you plunk down $800(37-38% increase), for a ~10% performance increase(less after you factor in overclocking)? Plus 2 year warranty and one year of accidental damage protection kinda is good too I really dont wanna keep arguing, especially over the internet it doesn't get you very far, and im not in an argumentative mood... Plus the asus is lighter while being bigger screen

Plus, did you edit that post? I might have made a mistake there if not, and am sorry if i did. If i did anything i might have erased the benchmark link and accidentally wiped out part of the quote.. and if i did, im sorry.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Lets restart the convo. If you had the budget of the OP, would you plunk down $800(37-38% increase), for a ~10% performance increase(less after you factor in overclocking)? Plus 2 year warranty and one year of accidental damage protection kinda is good too I really dont wanna keep arguing, especially over the internet it doesn't get you very far, and im not in an argumentative mood... Plus the asus is lighter while being bigger screen



I'll answer that question when you admit to faking the quote, in the mean time, I'll wait for a mod to check it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> I'll answer that question when you admit to faking the quote, in the mean time, I'll wait for a mod to check it.



Read last post, might have made some kinda mistake.... Sorry if i did, if i didnt im still sorry. Kapeesh? Im not in the greatest mindset atm, kinda got a headache and the screen is almost a blur, and when trying to remove the bottom of the quote with bench link i might have as you said "faked" the quote, either while replying myself or whatnot... Sorry It seems to me like you may have edited your post, but if you didnt and im falsley accusing you sorry again.


----------



## Alientus

Damnit! I just want a gaming laptop that is worth $3000! >.<

lol...  still dont know what to get =/


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> Damnit! I just want a gaming laptop that is worth $3000! >.<
> 
> lol...  still dont know what to get =/



Well... either order the M17X as soon as you can so it gets to you, with sli GTX280M, or go for the asus i showed in a link a few up. Either would play any current games respectably.


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> Well... either order the M17X as soon as you can so it gets to you, with sli GTX280M, or go for the asus i showed in a link a few up. Either would play any current games respectably.



So i shouldn't get the M17?


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> So i shouldn't get the M17?



Outdated gpu, even the $2250 asus has a far better gpu.


----------



## Alientus

I think ill have JUST enough time to get the M17x if I order it like tomorrow.

Does this work?

Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit Edition) with Service Pack 1
Intel® Core™2 Duo T9800 2.93GHz (6MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz
320GB - 2x 160GB 7,200RPM - RAID 0
Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)


----------



## barney.stinson

Alientus said:


> I think ill have JUST enough time to get the M17x if I order it like tomorrow.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit Edition) with Service Pack 1
> Intel® Core™2 Duo T9800 2.93GHz (6MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
> Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
> 17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
> 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz
> 320GB - 2x 160GB 7,200RPM - RAID 0
> Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)


Awesome it will wrk


----------



## Sir Travis D

Alientus said:


> I think ill have JUST enough time to get the M17x if I order it like tomorrow.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit Edition) with Service Pack 1
> Intel® Core™2 Duo T9800 2.93GHz (6MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
> Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
> 17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
> 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz
> 320GB - 2x 160GB 7,200RPM - RAID 0
> Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)



Good choice. There has not been a negative review about it, (Besides things like weight/price, no problems like breaking hinges in m15x/quad sutter in m17) It won't let you down!


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> I think ill have JUST enough time to get the M17x if I order it like tomorrow.
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> Windows Vista® Home Premium (64-bit Edition) with Service Pack 1
> Intel® Core™2 Duo T9800 2.93GHz (6MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
> Dual NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 280M, 2GB – SLI® Enabled
> 17-inch WideXGA+ 1440x900 (900p)
> 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 at 1333MHz
> 320GB - 2x 160GB 7,200RPM - RAID 0
> Slot-Load Dual Layer DVD Burner (DVD+-RW, CD-RW)



If you can afford it, go for the Q9000 quad cpu(can be overclocked),go for the HD display(1920x1200),and 1tb total storage with 500gb x2.


----------



## MorningWood

I had a M17 that was $3300 and I shipped it back within the month and started to build my own computer.  Not worth the money, couldnt play games on high settings and was lagging at medium settings.  Was barely playable


----------



## Sir Travis D

MorningWood said:


> I had a M17 that was $3300 and I shipped it back within the month and started to build my own computer.  Not worth the money, couldnt play games on high settings and was lagging at medium settings.  Was barely playable



You obviously had the 2.53ghz quad core. Read some reviews about things like that before you purchase such an expensive computer, tons of people have problems with it..
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=4875638
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=4892975

If you would have kept it, it would be fixed via a heatpipe mod or a bios fix 

@The Q9000 CANNOT be overclocked via bios (which makes overclocking have the warrenty voided), only the extreme edition quad core can be overclocked via bios.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> You obviously had the 2.53ghz quad core. Read some reviews about things like that before you purchase such an expensive computer, tons of people have problems with it..
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=4875638
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=4892975
> 
> If you would have kept it, it would be fixed via a heatpipe mod or a bios fix
> 
> @The Q9000 CANNOT be overclocked via bios (which makes overclocking have the warrenty voided), only the extreme edition quad core can be overclocked via bios.



Oh really? That kinda sucks.... but i would still go with a quad, as soon enough games will be more important to have more cores than two at high clockspeed.


----------



## Alientus

Thanks for the help


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> If you can afford it, go for the Q9000 quad cpu(can be overclocked),go for the HD display(1920x1200),and 1tb total storage with 500gb x2.



Too expensive lol


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> Too expensive lol



Q9000 is cheaper than the dual core you have picked out, i priced it before shipping with those options and it came to $2,940something. Just wondering, you configuring with vista home premium or ultimate? Ultimate is kinda a waste imo.


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> Q9000 is cheaper than the dual core you have picked out, i priced it before shipping with those options and it came to $2,940something. Just wondering, you configuring with vista home premium or ultimate? Ultimate is kinda a waste imo.



its the prem.

And Now im confused... what do i get Q9000 or Core™2 Duo 2.93GHz (6MB Cache)


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> its the prem.
> 
> And Now im confused... what do i get Q9000 or Core™2 Duo 2.93GHz (6MB Cache)



Id go with the Q9000, 4 cores over two.


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> Id go with the Q9000, 4 cores over two.



i heared something bout them not acting the way quadcores theoretically should work


----------



## bomberboysk

Alientus said:


> i heared something bout them not acting the way quadcores theoretically should work



?? I think you might be referring to the quad stutter on an older alienware model, but other than that(issue no longer present) the quad is 4 cores over two..


----------



## Sir Travis D

That quad is not better. 90 percent of applications are not optimized for a quad core, and won't be for probably a year or two, and that quad CANNOT be overclocked. The high end dual core is better than that quad. Ask anyone else and they will tell you the same.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=384239
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=383777
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=386171
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html - Don't go by each little test, they're put in a list for a reason

Even the X9100 dual core is sometimes better than a stock 2.53ghz quad that CAN be overclocked.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> That quad is not better. 90 percent of applications are not optimized for a quad core, and won't be for probably a year or two, and that quad CANNOT be overclocked. The high end dual core is better than that quad. Ask anyone else and they will tell you the same.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=384239
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=383777
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=386171
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html - Don't go by each little test, they're put in a list for a reason
> 
> Even the X9100 dual core is sometimes better than a stock 2.53ghz quad that CAN be overclocked.


Thing is, laptops last longer than a year... in 2 years when they arent even selling dual cores and everything is quad optimized, where is the OP gonna be at? Exactly.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Thing is, laptops last longer than a year... in 2 years when they arent even selling dual cores and everything is quad optimized, where is the OP gonna be at? Exactly.



That's if you get a GOOD quad.. That piece of crap 2.0ghz quad can't be overclocked, READ the links, READ the benchmarks. That quad is junk. 

http://www.lagoom.com/586427/intel-core-duo-t9800-2.93ghz.html
http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...938&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9373938

A 2.93ghz dual is better than that quad, that's why it costs more, read the links, not just half of my post.
THE ONLY quad worth getting is the QX9300.


----------



## Alientus

bomberboysk said:


> ?? I think you might be referring to the quad stutter on an older alienware model, but other than that(issue no longer present) the quad is 4 cores over two..



So a quadcore 2.00 Ghz is like one big single core 4 hz?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Alientus said:


> So a quadcore 2.00 Ghz is like one big single core 4 hz?



No. You can't just add it like that, and it would be an 8ghz single core if that was true. 95 percent of things aren't optimized for quad cores, why waste money on a junk quad now when maybe in a year or two they will be optimzed? By then the 2.0ghz quad will be like a 2.0ghz dual core.. You can get a QX9300 for $400 on ebay, when you need a quad core it will be cheaper than a dual core is today. in The benchmarks

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html

--Your cpu = 8th, q9000 = 34th

YOU MADE A GOOD CHOICE!


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> That's if you get a GOOD quad.. That piece of crap 2.0ghz quad can't be overclocked, READ the links, READ the benchmarks. That quad is junk.
> 
> http://www.lagoom.com/586427/intel-core-duo-t9800-2.93ghz.html
> http://www.pcconnection.com/IPA/Sho...938&oext=1038A&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9373938
> 
> A 2.93ghz dual is better than that quad, that's why it costs more, read the links, not just half of my post.
> THE ONLY quad worth getting is the QX9300.



Dude, overclocking dont matter. If you do the "math" even, its not 100% like this, but 4x2=8, 2.93x2=5.86, not in reality its not gonna be exactly like that, but there is still more processing power in terms of FLOPS.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Dude, overclocking dont matter. If you do the "math" even, its not 100% like this, but 4x2=8, 2.93x2=5.86, not in reality its not gonna be exactly like that, but there is still more processing power in terms of FLOPS.



Who the hell cares about FLOPS? That's what people working with damn supercomputers do all their life.. argue about teraflops and crap.. And you just failed.. IF OVERCLOCKING DOESN'T MATTER - THE Q9000 REALLY SUCKS LOL
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
Do you read links? The only quad worth getting is the QX9300.

YEAH, in reality it's NOT like that, read the benchmarks I've been trying to give you for the third time.
And don't go and tell me that because the Q9000 has a better benchmark than the T9 series that it's a better CPU, the site is not run by idiots.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Who the hell cares about FLOPS? That's what people working with damn supercomputers do all their life.. argue about teraflops and crap.. And you just failed.. IF OVERCLOCKING DOESN'T MATTER - THE Q9000 REALLY SUCKS LOL
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
> Do you read links? The only quad worth getting is the QX9300.
> 
> YEAH, in reality it's NOT like that, read the benchmarks I've been trying to give you for the third time.



Calm down... Read the benches yourself, especially the multhreaded ones:

Q9000:
Cinebench Multithread:8500

X9100:
Cinebench Multithread:7299

Yes, Sir Travid D you are correct, 7299 is indeed higher than 8500


----------



## Sir Travis D

I said NOT to base your judgement on that. You're calling everyone on that site, and THESE POLLS idiots?

Oh.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=347151
T9800vsQ9000 Polls, ect
http://www.xoticpcforums.com/showthread.php?t=3952

I can't argue any more, have to finish exam study guides - Woops, sidetracked until midnight
But Good job on trying to get the OP to make his computer into a piece of junk


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> I said NOT to base your judgement on that. You're calling everyone on that site, and THESE POLLS idiots?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=347151
> T9800vsQ9000 Polls, ect
> http://www.xoticpcforums.com/showthread.php?t=3952
> 
> I can't argue any more, have to finish exam study guides - Woops, sidetracked until midnight
> But Good job on trying to get the OP to make his computer into a piece of junk



A poll out of how many people? And how many are computer experts? The margin of error in a study of less than 100 is extremely high..



Sir Travis D said:


> *YEAH, in reality it's NOT like that, read the benchmarks I've been trying to give you for the third time*.





Sir Travis D said:


> *I said NOT to base your judgement on that. You're calling everyone on that site, and THESE POLLS idiots?*





Wait, you want me to read the benchmarks... and not read the benchmarks?


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> A poll out of how many people? And how many are computer experts? The margin of error in a study of less than 100 is extremely high..



Yup, calling a gaming computer forum idiots when you've never owned a gaming laptop. I've given you about 10 different links proving my point and you just don't understand.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> Yup, calling a gaming computer forum idiots when you've never owned a gaming laptop. I've given you about 10 different links proving my point and you just don't understand.



Actually i have owned a gaming laptop...back when the X600 was out, but meh.. Plus read the edit above, you just catch 22'ed urself.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Actually i have owned a gaming laptop...back when the X600 was out, but meh.. Plus read the edit above, you just catch 22'ed urself.



I said not to base your judgement on a SINGLE (1, ONE) BENCHMARK! Base it off ALL of the polls, ALL of the links, and a COMBINATION of benchmarks, INCLUDING 3DMARK. That's what people who can't refuse to not get what they want do. They look for little things that they win on to say their thing is better.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> I said not to base your judgement on a SINGLE (1, ONE) BENCHMARK! Base it off ALL of the polls, ALL of the links, and a COMBINATION of benchmarks, INCLUDING 3DMARK. That's what people who can't refuse to not get what they want do. They look for little things that they win on to say their thing is better.



Oh, you wanted 3dmark scores:

Q9000:2555

X9100:2832

Plus since 3dmark06 cpu score is only valid when comparing the same video card in them, that kinda cancels out validity of the benchmark... Something like cinebench on the other hand is only cpu, not gfx. You here are trying to say a less powerful cpu overall when compared to a q9000, is more powerful than a q9000


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Oh, you wanted 3dmark scores:
> 
> Q9000:2555
> 
> X9100:2832
> 
> Plus since 3dmark06 cpu score is only valid when comparing the same video card in them, that kinda cancels out validity of the benchmark... Something like cinebench on the other hand is only cpu, not gfx.



What is wrong with you lol.. The 3DMARK scores are for CPU's only.. That's why they're so low..

And since you only base your opinion on a single benchmark from a single site, I will put every link on every post relating to this.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html -CPU Benchmarks

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=347151
http://www.xoticpcforums.com/showthread.php?t=3952 Polls

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=384239
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=383777
http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=386171


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> What is wrong with you lol.. The 3DMARK scores are for CPU's only.. That's why they're so low..



I just said that, and the 3dmark06 CPU score cannot be compared unless you are using the same gpu... Eg- Look at vantage, when running a physx capable gpu your cpu score goes WAY up.


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> I just said that, and the 3dmark06 CPU score cannot be compared unless you are using the same gpu, it even states that on the futuremark site.



It's not FUTUREMARK, they're from 3DMARK06, not VANTAGE. The CPU portion will score the SAME with any computer with the same CPU.



> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html -CPU Benchmarks
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=347151
> http://www.xoticpcforums.com/showthread.php?t=3952 Polls
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=384239
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=383777
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=386171


----------



## bomberboysk

Sir Travis D said:


> It's not FUTUREMARK, they're from 3DMARK06, not VANTAGE. The CPU portion will score the SAME with any computer with the same CPU.



Wow... you just proved how little you know right there, futuremark is the company who markets/makes 3dmark. CPU portion does not stay the same...


----------



## Sir Travis D

bomberboysk said:


> Wow... you just proved how little you know right there, futuremark is the company who markets/makes 3dmark. CPU portion does not stay the same...



Meh, I'm gonna go have a life.


----------



## bomberboysk

Since the X9100 isnt available in the M17x to begin with.... The T9800 is the best dual in an m17x:

3dmark 06 cpu, T9800:2626
3dmark 06 cpu, Q9000:2555

Now even if both notebooks had the same gpu, the difference is 2.6%, which is within margin of error...


----------



## Gooberman

Classic 15 year olds


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> Classic 15 year olds



Excuse me? Im just trying to get the OP the best bang for their buck... Besides, travis D is the one who posted the 1024x768 middle finger flipping me off... i didnt...


----------



## Gooberman

xD I know but It's funny how people just fight, love reading about it one's for Quad-Core(So am I) and the other is for the soon to be obsolete dual core


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> xD I know but It's funny how people just fight, love reading about it one's for Quad-Core(So am I) and the other is for the soon to be obsolete dual core



Yeah... plus his "evidence" with the gaming laptop forum of what was it, 70 or so votes? Thats at least a 50% margin of error>_>


----------



## Gooberman

xD from something i've learned over the internet is (No offense to some) "Fighting over the internet is like playing in the Special Olympics, even if you win you're still a retard"

That's a great quote xD


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> xD from something i've learned over the internet is (No offense to some) "Fighting over the internet is like playing in the Special Olympics, even if you win you're still a retard"
> 
> That's a great quote xD



Yeah, i was more trying to put through as many links/ideas for the OP to look at so they can choose whats best for them...while having a fun time reading half of travis's posts...


----------



## Gooberman

No more going off topic bet the OP isn't going to learn much from this ^_^


----------



## bomberboysk

Gooberman said:


> No more going off topic bet the OP isn't going to learn much from this ^_^



Yeah, so for the sake of the op- Get the Q9000 There it is, in a simple one(edit: two) sentence post.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Hey OP you should read this
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
It shows that bomberboysk is someone who wants you to have a bad computer, read how the Q9000 is worse than most C2D's.


----------



## Machin3

Sir Travis D said:


> Hey OP you should read this
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
> It shows that bomberboysk is someone who wants you to have a bad computer, read how the Q9000 is worse than most C2D's.



I can't handle that chart. Its too big and too many words.


----------



## Sir Travis D

BOMBERBOYSK AND I HAVE COME TO AN AGREEMENT

Get the QX9300 on ebay, skip the dual, or 2.0ghz quad.


----------



## Gooberman

YES there you go


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, go for the cheapest cpu that alienware offers from the getgo, then get something like this off ebay and replace yourself:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Du...66:2|39:1|72:2103|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

